# A few pictures of my fish :)



## aaronnorth (17 Feb 2009)

personally i love the BN picture 

Thanks for looking


----------



## YzemaN (18 Feb 2009)

Good photography and great control of the apperture


----------



## Nick16 (18 Feb 2009)

wow, i love the cichlids. have you got a journal for that at all? as i have a 240L tank and im crossed between planted and cichlid, but i guess there is alot of work involved in the cichlid side also. like ph buffering and special substrates etc. but i havent really read up yet.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Feb 2009)

Thanks yzemann

Nick, the journal can be seen here: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=244990

and what i can say is they are quite easy to look after - just watch out for any signs of bullying (not the occasional chasing around/ fight lol) and any cuts which may become infected.

Nothing special that i do to my tank - extra filtration as they need to be overstocked and they are messy (fluvl 205 & eheim classic 2215 on 180l tank), coral sand as substrate (keeps pH at 8.2) and 50% water changes weekly and... erm ...well thats about it!

One of the reasons why i chose them.  

Thanks.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2009)

Nice red cherry shrimp!  The HC looks pretty top notch too 

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Mar 2009)

Thanks Sam, i run my CO2 high so that may contribute to it 

I decided to try a slightly different approach to my photography this time, especially seeing as the fish are going back to MA tommorrow  Although not many pictures turned out well. These were the best out of 100+ lol

feeding time


P.Crabbro, i burnt the background out to give the effect you see


C.Borleyi



Thanks for looking, Aaron


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Mar 2009)

i love the second image aaron  8) great angle....slightly shooting upwards, nice.

 angles can add drama to an image


----------



## Nick16 (28 Mar 2009)

second pic is a master piece. its really nice. 


anyway, your BN in the first lot of photos look amazing, so well coloured up


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Mar 2009)

Thanks guys, and Mark, i agree. The angle makes the image so much better.


----------



## Dwarf-P. (28 Mar 2009)

very nice, especially the bn. i understand this tank has changed??- an update?


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Mar 2009)

Dwarf-P. said:
			
		

> very nice, especially the bn. i understand this tank has changed??- an update?


changed! It's empty ready for sale


----------

